# Lots of Dead Crappie at Mosquito.



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone else but me noticed all the dead Crappie floating everywhere. There were at least 25 floating at the 88 public ramp today again and scattered all over the lake where I traveled. Wonder whats going on?


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

Same thing at Leesville on the northern end. They are floating everywhere


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Fishermen injure when they release undersized fish and the fish dies from gill injuries


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Yep saw em at north end Leesville also


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

been seeing a bunch at atwood over at delroy end. i netted a 14" that was in the process of dying. it had some sort of parasite in its skin.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Possible the water is getting heated up with these warm spells? It's been couple days of mid to upper 80s


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Fished Atwood last Week same thing quite a few of them were floating


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

The fish aren’t staying 6’ apart.

I saw a few gills and crappie floating at West Branch last week that had Injuries. I figured it might be from muskie or turtles. It sounds like you guys are seeing way too many for it to be a predator issue tho.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Could be an algae bloom, and parasite spike in population. I have seen this in Perch up in Canada, riddled with black parasites. I wouldn't eat them. I did a study on hard case parasites in Rattlesnakes, back in the 70's. People claim that the American Natives, eat these on a regular basis. Totally false! My study took place at Oklahoma State university. Hard case parasites, even cooked, survive, and hatch in the duodenum. Working its way through linings of the intestine, stomach, diaphragm, and into the lungs. Causing flu and pneumonia like symptoms, if left untreated, can lead to to severe illnesses. This often goes undiagnosed, because many people think or feel that it's ok to eat things that others peddle as safe. Therefore, they don't put 2+2 together. Especially if they're from a different region.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

_Over the years I have seen dead crappies following the spawn. Not saying this is the cause but it happens every year._


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw some at the ramp at the causeway baitshop yesterday. Thought some guys had a bad attitude and threw them away at the ramp. I see now that I may have thought wrong. It may have been from the spawn as this is known to happen from time to time but I’ll leave the diagnosing to the experts before I get everybody worked up. Only saw one floater out where I was fishing. The ones I caught and kept were nice healthy fish.


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

This happened at Pymatuning around 10 years ago. It's probably columnaris or is also referred to as cotton and wool disease.Under the right conditions,when surface water temperatures rise quickly to 68 degrees or more when fish are spawning it can cause fish die-offs. The recent weather with snow on the weekend of May 9th and then almost 90 degrees a week or so ago is usually what causes it. Fished grouped together during the spawn, combined with stress and fast rising water temps. Hopefully it caught the tail end of the spawn and won't be to big of a deal.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

do they use weed killer in mosquito?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I watched a video when temps spike for a few days smelt get culumnaris bacteria and have a die off.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

chaunc, saw you setting there. Did they attach a permanent address to that brush pile for you yet?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> do they use weed killer in mosquito?


If you saw all the weeds in Mosquito, you wouldn't need to ask that question.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> chaunc, saw you setting there. Did they attach a permanent address to that brush pile for you yet?


I like staying away from the crowds and community holes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I've seen small fish kills after the spawn with crappie,saugeye,walleye, and bluegill....


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Seen a few large carp floating at pymi tonight plus a large slab and a small catfish. Some unfortunate person lost their yellow rope stringer with 2 decent walleyes.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just a thought here. Has anyone checked to see if these were caught fish that were thrown back? Maybe by someone planning to keep over their limit.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I remember seeing the same thing last year about this time.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Just a thought here. Has anyone checked to see if these were caught fish that were thrown back? Maybe by someone planning to keep over their limit.


The ones I saw at the launch looked fresh along with some older white ones. While checking spots on the lake I ran across them all over. These are keeper fish not throw backs. Some I saw still had life in them but were spent and dying. Kind of scattered all over the lake. The reason I bring this up that I've never seen this on this lake in more then 45 years fishing it.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> The ones I saw at the launch looked fresh along with some older white ones. While checking spots on the lake I ran across them all over. These are keeper fish not throw backs. Some I saw still had life in them but were spent and dying. Kind of scattered all over the lake. The reason I bring this up that I've never seen this on this lake in more then 45 years fishing it.


That's chaunc point though. Maybe some people knew they were over limit but wildlife officers were at the docks? They'll let em float before they get pinched. 

I wondered that with the walleye on the string. It could be possible they forgot to pull them up before leaving and the rope broke. It didn't look very long. But you'd think standard yellow rope that it'd be pretty sturdy


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> Anyone else but me noticed all the dead Crappie floating everywhere. There were at least 25 floating at the 88 public ramp today again and scattered all over the lake where I traveled. Wonder whats going on?


It is what I wrote about in the news that happened to pymy years ago.
A sudden rise in temps when males are guarding the nest will deplete oxygen and kill them.
They will not leave no matter what.
This happened at pymy and destroyed the best class of large crappie in my lifetime.
I helped clear the thousands of 12 plus inch fish years ago.
Pymy is just starting to come back from the devastation.
However,
I think the spawn is close to over with the rise of temps this year, only killing a few (hundreds).
Just my opinion.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some thing fishy here, only lake I here of a fish kill is mos. if its heat,,stress etc why no other reports of lakes close by.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Bounty..
When you going eye fishing with me?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve not been in my boat yet,fighting a bad back. I miss the lake. been shore fishing close to home, couple hours and I,m done in. maybe later this month. thanks .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Be careful Bounty Pop's is gonna make you reel all the fish in,just talking from experience. LOL LOL


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yrs back we used to let the new guy on the boat crank in the small ones, till he figured out we were using him.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Way to many cookie cutter craps 8 3/4 to 10in craps there the last few years hopefully the kill helps the siZe out! Good eats on those size fish tho but not enough tourney fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> some thing fishy here, only lake I here of a fish kill is mos. if its heat,,stress etc why no other reports of lakes close by.


I've seen it at other lakes...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

This year at Sandusky bay the sheep head kill was worse then usually with fish getting shallower early then a massive cold front comes in and those fish can’t get adjusted quick enough also happens to gills!


----------

